# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Καρπάθου [Historic photos of Karpathos]

## Nicholas Peppas

Beautiful _Karpathos_ suffered so much by foreign powers that many of her people left for Australia and Germany... Now, people are coming back to wonderful Karpathos... At last!

Here is *Pigadia* before World War II from a _Kathimerini_ insert on Karpathos that was published on June 22, 1997

Pigadia before the war.jpg

And here is a panoramic 1950 photo of _Pigadia._ The white building on the right was the Italian Government building during the occupation by Italy. Again from a _Kathimerini_ insert on Karpathos that was published on June 22, 1997.

Pigadia 1950.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η συνδεση της Καρπαθου και της Κασου με τον Πειραια ηταν αθλια προ 50 ετων. Φιλος Αιγιπτιωτης μου ελεγε οτι ηταν πιο ευκολο να πανε απο την Καρπαθο στην Αιγυπτο παρα στην Αθηνα! Εδω ενα γραμμα για τα επιβατηγα απο τις 3 Αυγουστου 1956

19560803 Karpathos Kassos1.jpg
19560803 Karpathos Kassos2.jpg
19560803 Karpathos Kassos3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θα το χαρειτε αυτο το βιντεο για την Καρπαθο  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jGoygThPOk   Και για μπουναμα θα βρειτε στα μεσα (1:24) και ενα γνωστο πλοιο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Μήπως ειναι το Δέσποινα?

----------


## johny1940

> Μήπως ειναι το Δέσποινα?


Ηλια92 δεν είναι το Δεσποινάκι των παδικών μου χρόνων. Χαίρομαι πάντως που και νεα παιδιά το γνωρίζουν. Μάλλον είναι σωστό να το αποκαλύψει ο κ.Πέπας αφού του είναι



> ενα γνωστο πλοιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία που βρήκα σε κάδρο σε ένα καφενείο στο Απέρι. Βλέπουμε ένα συνεργείο ανελκύσεων - ίσως το _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΞΕΝΟΦΩΝ_ - με το χαρακτηριστικό γερανό "λάμδα"¨στην πλώρη και δεξιά στον ντόκο στα Πηγάδια το ναυαγοσωστικό ΛΕΩΝ για το οποίο γράψαμε εδώ.

Kapetan Xenophon και ίσως Leon στα Πηγάδια.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από τα Πηγάδια της Καρπάθου που με δυσκόλεψε...

stampalia karpathos undated.jpg

Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω οτι το ατμόπλοιο είναι το STAMPALIA της Adriatica που βλέπουμε σε αυτά τα δρομολόγια του 1934 να ταξιδεύει από τον Πειραιά προς τα Δωδεκάνησα.
STAMP.jpg

Η ιστορία του (μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ) έληξε τον Απρίλη του 1941 όταν βυθίστηκε από βρετανική αεροπορική επίθεση στoν Αυλώνα.

----------

